

Forklift: a tool for working with Docker containers - schwuk
http://ixa.io/2014/04/28/forklift-a-tool-for-working-with-docker-containers

======
skram
Sounds cool but just a heads up, there is a mac file transfer client called
ForkLift which has been around for a while at
[http://www.binarynights.com/forklift/](http://www.binarynights.com/forklift/)

\- Mark

